# Is Green Tripe richer than most food sources?



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I ask because recently I started adding ground green tripe (80% that, 20% ground trachea/gullet) to Samson's diet. He gobbled it right up like it was the most wonderful thing ever yesterday, then today, he kind of picked at it and I had to go out and mess with the bowl and hold it up to get him to finish it off.

Both times he was given 1lb chicken and 1lb green tripe, 2lbs is a typical meal size for him (maybe averaging 2.1-2.2lbs). On rare occasion I go up to 2.5lbs. But this always seems enough that he is hungry enough to eat by the next meal.

It didn't look like he didn't *like* the tripe...it just looked like he was full, which is pretty odd.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the only thing I know about tripe is it disgusts me However, I have learned especially with puppies (and I knowyour dog is not a puppy), that when they are full, they will walk away and leave it. 

Dogs 'know' when they are full, so maybe yours was just that?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't feed raw but have looked into it...i thought green tripe was something you just fed a little bit of?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Draugr said:


> Both times he was given 1lb chicken and 1lb green tripe, 2lbs is a typical meal size for him (maybe averaging 2.1-2.2lbs).


How many times a day do you feed? If it's more than once than you are *WAAAAY* *over* feeding!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

green tripe has very little nutritive value, other than the idea of the semi digested greens . One pound !!! that is huge amount . Think more like 3 ounces or so. 

Consider this you green tripe feeders. You are giving the tripe for enzymes and probiotics . There are other ways to do just that . With food you have to remember what it is . The cattle going to slaughter often sit in finishing lots where they are heavily grained and restricted from movement so that they quickly add weight as price is by hanging weight . Grains give you that marbling that add flavour and tenderness when you cook them up. The feed lot experience may be two weeks. So the tripe you are getting is digested grains and some greens , higher in omega 6 . 
Now if you were getting your green tripe from a naturally raised , pasture fed , hormone free animal that is not "finished" that is a different matter.
Everything has a quality scale.

I do feed tripe. I have ground organ meat made up which is 40% green tripe . Grass fed- pasture fed , hormone free. They get a cube here or there which is about 3 ounces. 
Give the dog his pound plus of chicken frames and much much less of the tripe.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Go to greentripe.com under Products they posted the nutritional values for all their greentripe products. 

I only feed Xkaliber-


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> the only thing I know about tripe is it disgusts me However, I have learned especially with puppies (and I knowyour dog is not a puppy), that when they are full, they will walk away and leave it.
> 
> Dogs 'know' when they are full, so maybe yours was just that?


I did figure it out...I fed him outside yesterday because of the stink of the tripe. It was exceptionally hot...I think the heat just got to him and he did not want to finish it =/. Heat kills my appetite, too.



GSDElsa said:


> I don't feed raw but have looked into it...i thought green tripe was something you just fed a little bit of?


He gets only 2lbs in a week's period. Or, at least that is my current plan.



Lauri & The Gang said:


> How many times a day do you feed? If it's more than once than you are *WAAAAY* *over* feeding!


Just once. He gets one meal a day in the evening. Not all the meals in the week have tripe in them, I just plan to make two of the meals during the week include tripe.



carmspack said:


> green tripe has very little nutritive value, other than the idea of the semi digested greens . One pound !!! that is huge amount . Think more like 3 ounces or so.


Green Tripe is quite nutritious. I think you are thinking of "White Tripe" the stuff they bleach and wash out any nutritional value whatsoever to make it fit for human consumption.



> Now if you were getting your green tripe from a naturally raised , pasture fed , hormone free animal that is not "finished" that is a different matter.


I feed 2000mg of fish oil daily to offset some of the omega fat imbalances. But regardless, his tripe comes from mypetcarnivore.com. It's from grass-fed cattle raised in Michigan.



Josie/Zeus said:


> Go to greentripe.com under Products they posted the nutritional values for all their greentripe products.
> 
> I only feed Xkaliber-


Thanks! I wish I could find a site that shows the vitamin content though. That only covers mineral =/.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Draugr said:


> Thanks! I wish I could find a site that shows the vitamin content though. That only covers mineral =/.



Not sure if this is for green or the white/bleached/cleaned raw tripe but try looking it up at the following site;

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the benefits you are looking for do not come from the tripe but from the contents . The nutritional value depend on the value of the contents. Levy , and Puotonen recommend a natually raised grass fed , pasture fed animal. That is where the problem is . Most cattle do not fit that category , especially in the last two weeks of their lives, standing in finishing lots grinding away on grain. The contents make the difference.
Protein is about 10 % 

If you get tripe get the paunch .

I used to go to the slaughter house and get entire digestive systems , including paunch , second , third and fourth stomachs, about 8 feet or more in all. Stunk like a dead thing . Did rudimentary cuts and gave whole "blankets" of gut to the litter of pups which became wild beasts tearing and ripping and dragging it around the yard. Wow. At the end the pups reaked because they got the gastric juices on themselves. Healthy , you bet they were. To this day my dogs do get grass fed green, actually brown, tripe . And I buy it conveniently processed mixed into organ meat but the green tripe represents about 40% of the mixture.
I am just saying this and providing an alternative because I have been feeding raw for close to 30 years , and I have seen huge jumps in the prices of things. Chicken wings at one time were practically given away. We used to collect them in waste baskets' full for a few bucks a bucket. Now the wings are more expensive then the breast meat. Thank you very much Buffalo ! for developing yummy buffalo wings ! I used to get green tripe in a triple garbage bag - for nothing -- . Now the price is out of this world . Make sure you get value for what you pay for .

The enzymes help clean the teeth, but so does a good pork cheek or beef shank where the teeth are in contact with the enzyme protease , the protein digesting enzyme. 

glad to see dogs fed well
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The green tripe I feed is from grass fed cattle, they aren't the commercial grain fed...I feed about 3 to 5 oz once a day or sometimes not at all for a week.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

My lab will eat well for a day or two but then there are days where he will take but a bite or two then walk away. He is a little over weight @98pounds and only eats about 2 cups a day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2 cups of what?


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> 2 cups of what?


Taste Of The Wild


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so how much tripe are you feeding?


----------

